# Kacey is a bully



## disco_potato (Oct 7, 2017)

who takes you out back and pummels you with kindness and brotherly love til you can't think straight. You're a damn lunatic @kacey. Frickin' love it!









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Nice one, @kacey. You're one thoughtful brother.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Great hit bro

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

disco_potato said:


> who takes you out back and pummels you with kindness and brotherly love til you can't think straight. You're a damn lunatic @*kacey*. Frickin' love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


#sadness #aggrieved #misunderstood #WhyIsEverybodyAlwaysPickinOnMe? You asked for those cigars so I sent them to you. Why would you call me a bully? Did I take your lunch money? I didn't send you a dozen Gurkhas. I merely gave you what you asked for, plus a few I know that you will enjoy. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh: Does your mailman hate you yet? Enjoy the smokes Disco fried potato.:vs_laugh:

For those that don't get the last hashtag


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

@ kacey racking up the good karma points! Beautiful hit brother!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Awesome looking lineup there! @kacey


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

That’s a great selection!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

Noice!


Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Nice


Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 13, 2018)

@kacey is a good egg.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Mighty fine smokes right there, since I knew what KC was up to, I changed up my MAW to not overlap! Enjoy!


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

I sincerely hope I never incur the wrath of mighty @kacey mudville and mailboxes will never be the same with all these home runs!!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato (Oct 7, 2017)

Olecharlie said:


> Mighty fine smokes right there, since I knew what KC was up to, I changed up my MAW to not overlap! Enjoy!


Ah, good to know. I received his either saturday or sunday but didn't want to post it before yours arrived. You boys did me good.



Alrightdriver said:


> I sincerely hope I never incur the wrath of mighty @kacey mudville and mailboxes will never be the same with all these home runs!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


My 1st, and biggest, mistake was letting him get a hold of my address.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Alrightdriver said:


> I sincerely hope I never incur the wrath of mighty @kacey mudville and mailboxes will never be the same with all these home runs!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


But Kacey struck out.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Lol.. true! However I always viewed that as the end of a long career of knocking it out of the park, hence the expectations and disappointment. They couldn't believe it. And after seeing his work around here, I'm forced to believe the poem is simply a work of fiction.


TexaSmoke said:


> But Kacey struck out.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Touche', Nick.


Alrightdriver said:


> Lol.. true! However I always viewed that as the end of a long career of knocking it out of the park, hence the expectations and disappointment. They couldn't believe it. And after seeing his work around here, I'm forced to believe the poem is simply a work of fiction.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Not one but two coffin smokes and the La Missions are great. Nuice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Another nice hit @kacey


----------

